# And....I'm out.



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

After more than a year, 2500+ rides, and little to no dignity. I'm out. 

I never had to do Uber full time, for I have a full time job. Uber was just a side gig to help me save up for life goals. Goals that I have now reached not by Uber, but by smart investing the money I've made in Uber. 

**** Uber, **** Travis, and **** the lies they tell to get people to sign on. 

From this point on I'm a tipping Uber user. And I will make sure never to use the lines "I'm not going very far" or "This will just be a short trip".


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Nice cats. Anyways, why plan to use the service you hate so much? That doesn't prove anything at all. At least use lyft instead of uber if you're going to use rideshare.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

He worked Uber , and if he uses it in future it will be Uber ....hes probaly used to it. Take your Lyft propaganda somewhere else.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry to see you go man, but to be honest with more rate cuts coming and now the investigation into Uber charging customers surge and drivers not making surge ....most will be quitting Uber also.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

AJUber said:


> He worked Uber , and if he uses it in future it will be Uber ....hes probaly used to it. Take your Lyft propaganda somewhere else.


Its not propaganda, its common sense. Perhaps you should work at McDonalds and then say you're still going to eat there after you quit, and then some other dumbass recommends you find a better way.


----------



## AJUber (Jun 23, 2015)

So lets take your example...i leave working for Mcds but im never allowed to eat there again...thats what your saying?? 


Your a smart one.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

You confuse freedom from power and right. If you don't agree with a business, you don't support it. Eat mcd all you want and ride all the uber you want, and expect the social consequences of such.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

AJUber said:


> So lets take your example...i leave working for Mcds but im never allowed to eat there again...thats what your saying??
> 
> Your a smart one.


You ever heard of boycotting a business?


----------



## refurbmike (Apr 8, 2015)

CatnipHigh said:


> Uber was just a side gig to help me save up for life goals. Goals that I have now reached *not by Uber*, but by smart investing the *money I've made in Uber*.


Wait what?


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, I'm actually trying to do the same thing.


----------



## cb80907 (Aug 3, 2015)

CatnipHigh said:


> After more than a year, 2500+ rides, and little to no dignity. I'm out.
> 
> I never had to do Uber full time, for I have a full time job. Uber was just a side gig to help me save up for life goals. Goals that I have now reached not by Uber, but by smart investing the money I've made in Uber.
> 
> ...


You sound almost as cynical as I feel. Well over a year with Lyft, 10 months of that year spent relying on Lyft as a full time job while I look for something, anything, that would count as a full time job, and all I feel like I have to show for it is money being invested into Lyft, instead of vice versa. Best of luck, dude.


----------

